# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Arnold

## Friend

Don't know if anyone has posted this before, but watching this vid makes me wanna train so bad.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=my6IroYcyEI

----------


## GT2

Yet another compilation video of Pumping Iron

----------


## CHAP

loved it

----------


## phat_matt85

Sick, Sick!!

----------


## xnotoriousx

It's amazing how some people are born with the ability to get that big.

----------


## bjpennnn

he has the best body for a bb that i would personally want

----------


## TRT,MAN

ya back then they only thing they did was dbol . then didnt no any better.

----------


## dangerous dan

> ya back then they only thing they did was dbol. Then didnt no any better.


rubish

----------


## *El Diablo*

> ya back then they only thing they did was dbol. Then didnt no any better.


lmfao

----------


## Elie JAMES

Something new

----------


## bass

> It's amazing how some people are born with the ability to get that big.


the upper body perhaps, but legs suffer, next to Colman Arnold is lightweight. however Arnold has a nicer upper body in my opinion.

----------


## Navy-boi-kai

i believe arnold had the prefect bb physique

----------


## Friend

> Something new


It's pretty hard to find new footage or Arnold lifting sorry buddy. Seeing how he is in politics and all now

----------


## Friend

I'll track down some of his public addresses!

----------


## bass

http://www.contactmusic.com/photos.n...negger_2543118

----------


## Jonhnny12

How do i chat to people? sorry i'm new and want to find out, please help!

----------


## OH REALLY

hes a beast.....i heard he was making a come back

----------


## shread

makes me wanna hit the gym right now

----------


## scottdoppler

Ive seen some pics of him with his shirt off in the last couple of years. He looks terrible

----------


## F4iGuy

I can't blieve his back, not as massive as todays pros but the detatil.... unbelievable.

----------


## F4iGuy

referring to pumping iron btw

----------


## kaigab

really impressive.

----------


## Ashop

> loved it


YES INDEED! Very good clip! Loved it too.

----------


## romo6

Yea,it never gets old.

----------


## Test 01

sik clip

----------


## ranging1

i swear arno had the best physique

it was HUGE but at the same time still attractive to alot of girls

i reckon he had a sikkkkk back, but everyone knows his huge pecs and biceps were his trade mark

----------


## christhepimp450

All I have to say is man he has lost a lot. He did have the perfect body back in the day

----------


## BeastIn916

Now I wanna hit the gym now. lol

----------


## Hate Being Small

> Now I wanna hit the gym now. lol


lol me 2 :Bbiwin:

----------


## GGallin



----------


## DCI

> i swear arno had the best physique
> 
> it was HUGE but at the same time still attractive to alot of girls
> 
> i reckon he had a sikkkkk back, but everyone knows his huge pecs and biceps were his trade mark


What that man said. He was and is still an inspiration to young people everywere imo. I honestly think he was the best built fooker in the world. His genetics where mental.

----------


## bjpennnn

i love arnold

----------


## Misery13

> ya back then they only thing they did was dbol. then didnt no any better.


Ummm...not so much...

----------


## boz

> It's amazing how some people are born with the ability to get that big.


Yeah his genetics were unbelievable.

----------


## Nicotine

> the upper body perhaps, but legs suffer, next to Colman Arnold is lightweight. however Arnold has a nicer upper body in my opinion.


truth....
the 70s and 80s were the last yrs of symmetry.

the freakshow took over. i love the new guys/big guys, but symmetry is dead.

most guys now are just huge, rarely do you see a quality PHYSIQUE.....

----------


## ranging1

> What that man said. He was and is still an inspiration to young people everywere imo. I honestly think he was the best built fooker in the world. His genetics where mental.


thank you  :Smilie: 




> truth....
> the 70s and 80s were the last yrs of symmetry.
> 
> the freakshow took over. i love the new guys/big guys, but symmetry is dead.
> 
> most guys now are just huge, rarely do you see a quality PHYSIQUE.....


agree symetary doesnt really exist anymore, the bigger n leaner u are the more liekly you are to win now

IMO right now its all about being the biggest, leanest, driest, most vascular and freakiest possible

however these guys are still aweosme lol

PRAISE ARNI 

 :2worship:

----------


## NickyReps717

> he has the best body for a bb that i would personally want


yep defffffffff

----------


## americanoak

> All I have to say is man he has lost a lot. He did have the perfect body back in the day


whjat do u expect haha

arnold was the greatest bb to ever live and im sure if he competed today with the stuff the pros today use he would still be the best. He had greater drive and focus over anybody he competed against.

Unfortunetly he cant look how he did forever, he still went on to be prolly one of the most suscessful people I have ever heard of

----------


## amcon

great post

----------


## Abominator

> the upper body perhaps, but legs suffer, next to Colman Arnold is lightweight. however Arnold has a nicer upper body in my opinion.


His legs were exactly as big as he wanted them to be.

EDIT: Just noticed this thread is almost a year old. What is the point in bumping this shit?

----------


## bigboomer

ive have seen that before but can watch that all day..Arnold had the best body of all time....IMO

----------


## Najeem

bump

----------


## Tay-boe

Awsome vid I just bought the move 3 days ago for five bucks on ebay

----------


## The Rock!

I just watched Pumping Iron for the first time 2 days ago...

With a couple slices of BBQ chicken pizza and a bottle of root beer.

Yay me. I felt like a lard ass.

----------


## tcw

I believe that Arnold was once quoted as saying he did about 5-6 grams of injectable Testosterone every week when training for a competition....IN addition to Pills like Dbol , etc.

No Growth or other Exotic AAS back then...

I can only imagine how big he would have gotten if he was 20 yrs old today and training.






> ya back then they only thing they did was dbol. then didnt no any better.

----------


## nilrac

Arnold is the man. Old thread this, but cool nonetheless...

If he was in this era and using the AAS and Peptides current pro's are using and at the dosages they are using you can bet your bottom dollar he would be massive. However I prefer his physique to the likes of Cutler or Coleman. Amazing to think of all he has achieved in his life as well and bodybuilding was the catalyst for it all. He is an inspiration!

----------


## phaseman

Arnold is well, Arnold.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> the upper body perhaps, but legs suffer, next to Colman Arnold is lightweight. however Arnold has a nicer upper body in my opinion.



Whatever, Coleman and Jay and the BB's today look like retards. They aren't bodybuilders, they are dumbasses. BB is dead and has been for a long time. Only people with severe mental issues think that Cutler and Coleman look good and want to aspire to look like they do. There is absolutely nothing appealing about Bodybuilding today. Nobody cares about looking good, they just think being a "mass monster" is it. BB died in the 80's

----------


## Leonardd

Arnold is the popular personality among the all others world champion. This is reason that Arnold only have the strong body but he also have the good personality as well.

----------


## brad1986

> 


c'mon.... show me a mean face!!
-dave chapelle

----------


## TBrah

> I believe that Arnold was once quoted as saying he did about 5-6 grams of injectable Testosterone every week when training for a competition....IN addition to Pills like Dbol , etc.
> 
> No Growth or other Exotic AAS back then...
> 
> I can only imagine how big he would have gotten if he was 20 yrs old today and training.


what are the odds he really did 5-6 grams per week?

----------


## jtuner77

I wonder if they used AI and PCT back then or if they just had limp dick all day or did they just run AAS 24/7?

----------


## brad1986

> I wonder if they used AI and PCT back then or if they just had limp dick all day or did they just run AAS 24/7?


They didnt even know what pct was my dad competed in those days and idk how his body still functions just fine.... then again look at the skyrockting rates of viagra useage and penile implants since then

----------


## 1981

Great video

----------

